# The Ghost Phone in action



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

Just in case some people didnt see the video in the other thread here is a video of the ghost phone in action so far


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Damn that is WAY Cool!!! Great to finally see it in action. You're going to have a BLAST with this thing on halloween.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I am totally coveting that phone, table, and lamp

Again, such a clever idea, and I think you're going to get some bonus scares just from the phone ringing as someone walks by.


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks guys!


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

*Way cool!*

That is terrific!


----------



## Hellvin (Jul 6, 2008)

Wow - that phone is utterly creeptastic! So many possibilities... great job!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

First of all, I love that vintage phone as is. Using it as a unique prop makes it an even more beautiful thing. Really nice piece!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Awesome!!!


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

Very cool!


----------



## Devil (Nov 10, 2008)

Thats really cool..! You should find a way to bolt that phone down... Being a kid at heart I would have to pick it up to see how it works


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

This is absolutely beautiful! Your guests will have chills when they pick up that phone!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

So original! I love it! I'll take the spooky stuff over the gorey stuff any time.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

I like the way you think. This is cool! Bonus points for using an old style phone.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Very cool. Nice job on putting that together.


----------



## Ryan Wern (Dec 3, 2009)

I was following the thread when you were building this thing. Although it seemed like it was a pain to get working properly, it looks like your hard work paid off. A reletively small effect like this is something that will make your haunt memorable. You know the younger kids will be talking about "that guy with the weird phone" for the rest of their lives! You have a great imagination to think something like this up. Very impressive.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Very cool effect. I like the old phone, the buzzer/ring and the table.
I think this is a fantastic idea.


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

What a great idea! I'd love to see a hidden video of the kids as they walk by it.


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

Love it! Really well done.
I would love to see the hesitation before or if people pick it up.


----------



## Dark Star (Nov 6, 2007)

Amazing job....and yeah can you imagine...."you pick it up"...."oh noooo...YOU pick it up, I am not picking it up!"

I need one


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

THAT is brilliant. Beautiful visual, creepy audio. I love it.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Excellent! Great idea, great execution.


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks everyone I am really glad you guys like it, I really wanted to do something different that would engage the TOTs as they came up.


----------



## DisneyDellsDude (Jun 23, 2008)

Very amazing! Excellent job


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

An awesome prop that I'm sure will be a big hit!


----------



## pensivepumpkin (Mar 27, 2011)

I saw this build on the other thread, but WOW is this fantastic!!! Really amazing!!! I have no idea how on earth to pull this off, as all gadgetry beyone "press play here" is completely beyond me, but I am now on the lookout for cool phones. This is seriously one of the coolest things I have ever seen. Thanks!


----------



## Spooky Dave (May 12, 2011)

BIGANT said:


> Thanks everyone I am really glad you guys like it, I really wanted to do something different that would engage the TOTs as they came up.


I'd say you will certainly achieve that goal. Short of dropping your ToT's through a trap door and letting them battle their way out through a zombie-infested maze, this is about as engaging as it gets. Bravo!


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

Spooky Dave said:


> I'd say you will certainly achieve that goal. Short of dropping your ToT's through a trap door and letting them battle their way out through a zombie-infested maze, this is about as engaging as it gets. Bravo!


this is a great idea! exactly how big of a maze is "too big" to be exact? :ninja:


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

I am actually open to suggestions as to what the phone should play when people pick it up. Right now it plays some scary whispers track I bought off Amazon but I would prefer something else. Perhaps something with actual speech in it. I am all ears when it comes to suggestions!


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That is soooo awesome!!!!!!!!!!!! Wow!!! I'll have to finish the video tomorrow when it's daylight! lol that is so creepy. Very cool!

You could have various tracks, if thats possible? like it says something different each time it's picked up. Whispers, scream, "let me out!" or even jokes  this is such a neat idea.


----------



## curley (Apr 3, 2011)

Awesome Awesome Job!


----------



## Chuck (Oct 10, 2009)

BIGANT said:


> I am actually open to suggestions as to what the phone should play when people pick it up. Right now it plays some scary whispers track I bought off Amazon but I would prefer something else. Perhaps something with actual speech in it. I am all ears when it comes to suggestions!


Ghostly voices are easy to make in Audacity. Look it up on youtube All you have to do is mix them in with the current track.

Swing by one day and I can show you how to do it.


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

Chuck said:


> Ghostly voices are easy to make in Audacity. Look it up on youtube All you have to do is mix them in with the current track.
> 
> Swing by one day and I can show you how to do it.


I use audacity all of the time, in fact i had to use it on the current track to cut off about 6 seconds of silence that were at the end of the track. i did that so when it repeats the track there wouldnt be silence. i also used to use it all of the time for editing a podcast i used to do. i would love to meet up and see whats possible with it!


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Charges on that call from the Netherealm must be outrageous!


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

HauntCast said:


> Charges on that call from the Netherealm must be outrageous!


luckily all of my incoming calls are free!


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

I _*love *_the creepy audio. What a wonderful prop!


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Wow - just amazing!!!


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

Looks like Spirit is going to have a motion activated Scream phone this year.

Yours is about a THOUSAND times better!!!!!

http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/gm-scream-telephone/


----------



## Ryan Wern (Dec 3, 2009)

remylass said:


> Looks like Spirit is going to have a motion activated Scream phone this year.
> 
> Yours is about a THOUSAND times better!!!!!
> 
> http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/gm-scream-telephone/


The Spirit one would be cool if it didn't use cheesy lines from lame movies. Hopefully it has an aux. input. The Ghost Phone is 110% better than the made in China Scream phone


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

I just saw the one from spirit today they really missed the boat with that thing!


----------

